# HD DVD toshiba for $74 at walmart??



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Should i buy this hd player? Seems pretty cheap at $74 and it also up converts standard dvd.....i cant see going wrong with this player as long as blockbuster still has hd dvd's for rent.

I cant affrord the PS3 right now to watch blue ray but can afford a $74 player for now seeing as im using this FREE Astar junk dvd player right now with my 720p projector....

Any thoughts? Has HDMI output and does 1080i upconvert for dvd


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I got one, but only paid 64. Good price, even if you only play DVDs on it. Theres a thread about mine.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/high-definition-hd-dvd-blu-ray/9744-hd-a3-64-a.html


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Jodean said:


> Should i buy this hd player? Seems pretty cheap at $74 and it also up converts standard dvd.....i cant see going wrong with this player as long as blockbuster still has hd dvd's for rent.
> 
> I cant affrord the PS3 right now to watch blue ray but can afford a $74 player for now seeing as im using this FREE Astar junk dvd player right now with my 720p projector....
> 
> Any thoughts? Has HDMI output and does 1080i upconvert for dvd


I don't think Blockbuster will have HD movies for very long -- in fact I think they said they were going to go BluRay only even before Toshiba threw in the towel.

However, if you look at this as a "regular" DVD player, I think its a good deal.

JCD


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm totally on the fence about this one. If your current dvd player is a no-name, you'll certainly see an improvement with the A3, and $75 is a good price. However, the A3 is slow, noisy, and big. It won't play DIVX, if that matter to you, and HD-DVD rentals will be drying up.

I'd be tempted to put the $75 dollars in the bank for a $230 Oppo player (if the rest of your system is of equal quality), or that PS3 you been eyeing.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Well i did it.....$50 and an hour running around in a snow storm.

The only one left in town had been returned.....movies stolen out of the box....they brought it down to $50. the clown even took the upc code for the 5 free mail in dvds.....which the promotion ended on 2/28 so i missed out on that anyway.

Pros: 

It works!!!
Dvds look great
HDMI output
Got to see several accidents and a trailblazer upside down in the snow storm(yeah were talking less than an inch of snow!!!)

Cons:

Boot time sucks.....doesnt really bother me though.
No free Dvds
Remote sucks
Universal remote wont work with it
Should have been $25 with no movies


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

now im reading that i didnt even need an upconvert dvd player since my Benq w500 has the HQV processor that does the same thing.......****......

You think the hd player has better upconvert than the w500 pj??


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

How were you transporting the signal to your projector before with your free junk dvd player?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

$49 hd-dvd drive for xbox if you have an xbox on amazon i believe


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

SteveCallas said:


> How were you transporting the signal to your projector before with your free junk dvd player?


component video, it actually looked pretty descent for a free dvd player


----------

